# RZR S 800 Brakes Sticking...Anyone??



## muddaddict

I have an 09 RZR S 800 with 700 miles on it. I have had it sitting for about 3 months without being ridden. Anyway, I had a brand new motor dropped in it and since Ive had it home, I noticed the brakes are engaged at all times, as if I am pressing the brakes down. Sometimes I can roll it forward and then in reverse and it will free up. Or, sometimes it will start out stuck and if I let the bike sit for a while, they will release. Its the craziest thing. I have no idea where to start. My wife does ride a lot of water/mud so maybe the brake pedal is rusty?? Or maybe something go into the master cylinder and caused one of the valves to stick?? Anyway, if there is anyone has had some experience with this issue, please let me know some pointers on how to get it fixed. 

Things I have already tried: 
Checking Fluid level 
Checked for built up pressure 
WD40'd the entire brake system 
Checked for bent, broken, pinched, leaking lines 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## muddaholic 09

well Ill say this. my breaks froze up on me due to a very bad choice. I broke a break line at nats this year so I pinched it off. here is the really bad choice I made, but it was all I had at the time. so let me make this very clear to everyone TRANSIMATION fluid does not work in the break system of a rzr. it did however work of sat night but we did a lot of water riding so the fluid stayed cool. but the next time I rode it the master cylinder seals gave out and the breaks locked up. everyone said I would have been better off putting water in my breaks. but I trusted my friend cause he is an engineer for husk varna and is a pretty good mechanic.. but all and all it was a 125$ mistake that I got lucky and warnty covered it so I just let the dealership keep the new one and they gave me my money back. 

so let me say that if u can push ur breaks all the way with no pressure then ur master cylinder is prob bad.


----------

